# Would you recognise a dictator



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is a clue




Dave p


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

No Prince Albert??

well no because it's a King Edward .....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> No Prince Albert??
> well no because it's a King Edward .....


A chip off the old block then Mike! :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > No Prince Albert??
> ...


Who's been peeking then? 8O 

Is it aPEELing then?

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'Bobby's don't hang around like that do they? 

Shall we ask 'Mr. Plodd'? 

Better not - he might run us in for 'potagraphic pubication'!


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Would you recognise a dictator?

Yes, cos he'd be using his dictaphone.

Of course, he should use his fingers like everyone else.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Adds a new dimension to the old Spud Gun though, eh? :lol: :lol: 

Anyone remember them?

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How many skins does it have?
I can count up to 3 8O


----------

